# التسجيل في شمبرجير



## Abbas Saeed (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
ارجوا المساعدة في كيفية التسجيل في شركة شمبرجير وآلية القبول لديهم.


----------



## شوقي شحرة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يعينك


----------

